# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme ne C Sharp

## denimsn

Pershendetje kam nje kerkese nga ju te nderuar. Kuptohet nese ju jepet mundesia dhe nese gjeni ndonje tutorial per krijimin e aplikacionve ne C Sharp ne anglisht se ne shqip sbesoj qe ka, ju kisha lutur ta postoni linkun ne forum... ja kalofshi mirre.. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gentsa

Hey ciao!!
A njeh ndonje gjuh programimi tjeter qe don te mesosh C sharp??
Mund te te ndihmoj une per materiale meqe studioj Informatike Torino,Italy!!!
Nqs ke mundesi me nis add e email

----------


## Klendi Gocci

Lale meso anglisht zgjidhja e vetme !

----------

